# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tidgy's Dad



## wellington (Sep 21, 2015)

@Tidgy's Dad Hope it was GREAT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

wellington said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Hope it was GREAT


Bless!!!!!!!
And a huge hug and thank you for the third time!!!!!! 
It will be great and last for three days.
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## jaizei (Sep 21, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless!!!!!!!
> 
> It will be great and last for three days.
> Hurrah!!!!!



Only if you make it. Standard rules are that your birthday ends the next time you fall asleep after it begins.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 21, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Only if you make it. Standard rules are that your birthday ends the next time you fall asleep after it begins.


No they don't.
People go to sleep after midnight and it's their birthday when they wake up the next day. 
Anyway, I always play by the advanced rules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


Thank you so much!!!! 
Really hope you have a super three days, too!


----------



## Merrick (Sep 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday [emoji2] [emoji217]
hope it was a great one


----------



## wellington (Sep 21, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless!!!!!!!
> And a huge hug and thank you for the third time!!!!!!
> It will be great and last for three days.
> Hurrah!!!!!



I had to do a separate post and of course did it after saying it the other two times. LOL.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Happy Birthday [emoji2] [emoji217]
> hope it was a great one


Thank you muchly, much.
it's only just started.
Nearly three days to go! 
I have 3 days for mine.
Hope you have lots of fun on my birthday too!!!!!


----------



## leigti (Sep 21, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

leigti said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you, Tina.
Tea and cakes tomorrow morning in The Cold Dark Room.
You'd be most welcome.


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 21, 2015)

Hope you had a great Birthday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

Tort Love said:


> Hope you had a great Birthday


Thank you, thank you, thank you.
But it's only three hours in.
The 22nd only just begun in Morocco!!!!!
Hope you have a great my birthday, too.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Merrick (Sep 21, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


>


EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


>


Ha de ha!!! 
I better celebrate then.
Thanks, Chrissy, thanks a lot.
And wishing you a happy my birthday, as well!!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 21, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

Merrick said:


> EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE


Well, thanks, mate!!!!!!
Charming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


Thank you again!!!!!
Thank you so much, thank you.


----------



## Marivladi (Sep 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you!!! Many blessings and many wonderful years to come for you!!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 21, 2015)

happy birthday may have many more happy ones to come and may all your wishes come true


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Marivladi said:


> Happy Birthday to you!!! Many blessings and many wonderful years to come for you!!!


Thank you very, very much.
Please ensure you have a happy my birthday, too !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

dmmj said:


> happy birthday may have many more happy ones to come and may all your wishes come true


Thank you so much, David.
Hope you have a great my birthday as well and find that camel burger you were searching for!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday, Adam!


Thanks a lot, Ed.
Thanks for the PM, too.
Have a super day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Coffee and cake in The Cold Dark Room everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All welcome and stronger adult beverages are available for the stronger adults.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> I had to do a separate post and of course did it after saying it the other two times. LOL.


That's really, really fine.
One can never have too many well wishes!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 22, 2015)

All of your "happy my birthday"s are cracking me up You're so funny! I do hope you have a great birthday and am glad you're on the forum


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 22, 2015)

happy birthday sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> All of your "happy my birthday"s are cracking me up You're so funny! I do hope you have a great birthday and am glad you're on the forum


Thank you so much!!!
(blushes).
But i really do hope that everyone else has a nice day (or 3), while I'm having fun.
And not just those that say happy birthday.
Happiness is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday sir!


Thank you again, John.
You're a splendid chap, have a good few days, too, please.


----------



## meech008 (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Foursteels (Sep 22, 2015)

HaPpY BiRthDay Tidgy's Dad. Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Boss!! Sorry I'm so late! I'm not on much. I hope you celebrate in style!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you, and thank you and thank you again.!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very much hoping you have some good days too!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Adam! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> HaPpY BiRthDay Tidgy's Dad. Hope you had a wonderful day.


Why,, thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!
very kind, so thank you again.
Did have a wonderful day, but two more to come!!
3 days for my birthday!!!!!
hurraahhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Boss!! Sorry I'm so late! I'm not on much. I hope you celebrate in style!!


Thank you so much,Cathy, I certainly have and will continue to do so for the next two days!!!!!!
Hope you have a wonderful my birthday, too!!!!!
Seriously!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Happy birthday Adam! Hope you have a great day!


I did, I did, i most certainly did!!!
Thanks again, Kirsty, and bless you son much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
have a lovely my birthday, if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Hurrayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you everybody, I've had a super day.
Hope you all have, too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

But don't forget, my birthday lasts another two days, so party on , friends!


----------



## 4jean (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope I am not too late to wish you a Happy Birthday!....and many more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

4jean said:


> I hope I am not too late to wish you a Happy Birthday!....and many more!


You are most certainly not too late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much, my friend, thank you, thank you.
Hope you had, and will have a happy my birthday too, as it does rather last three days!!!!!
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2015)

Night, all


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 22, 2015)

ding ding round 2! happy birthday


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Wishes for a....
VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> ding ding round 2! happy birthday


Hurrahhh!!!!!!!
Thanks!!!! 
Dong! Dong!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes for a....
> VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> View attachment 149647


Thanks, Gillian.
We couldn't find our balloons this year. 
So it's great you brought some along!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> We couldn't find our balloons this year.
> So it's great you brought some along!!


Good evening. If you need more balloons please inform me. I'll get OLI to send them to you via Tidgy.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! once again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. If you need more balloons please inform me. I'll get OLI to send them to you via Tidgy.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! once again.


Yes, please, Gillian.
That would be super, i just don't know where mine have gone. 
Tidgy quite likes them, too.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please, Gillian.
> That would be super, i just don't know where mine have gone.
> Tidgy quite likes them, too.


They're on the way Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> They're on the way Adam.


Thanks, Gillian.
Yes, just got a delivery from you in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> Yes, just got a delivery from you in The Cold Dark Room.


Great! Hope you and Tidgy like them. (I didn't mention Wifey, as I don't think she is in CDR, is she?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Great! Hope you and Tidgy like them. (I didn't mention Wifey, as I don't think she is in CDR, is she?)


Tidgy is never in the CDR.
It's too dark and cold for her.
she did come in once, but got scared. 
Wifey pops in occasionally for a giggle.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party,

Happy Belated Bday!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is never in the CDR.
> It's too dark and cold for her.
> she did come in once, but got scared.
> Wifey pops in occasionally for a giggle.


Sorry for the mistake Sir.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> I'm a little late to the party,
> 
> Happy Belated Bday!


Better late than never.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> I'm a little late to the party,
> 
> Happy Belated Bday!


Thank you so much.
Better late than never and you are most welcome.
The party still continues for another day and a half, so you're fine!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much.
> Better late than never and you are most welcome.
> The party still continues for another day and a half, so you're fine!!!


Big Boss, please check your PM and answer me asap. 

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

4jean said:


> I hope I am not too late to wish you a Happy Birthday!....and many more!


Nobody is ever late: Better late than never.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Nobody is ever late: Better late than never.



a cold dark 'roomie' is NEVER late! ,nor are they early..... 


... they arrive precisely when they mean to!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Big Boss, please check your PM and answer me asap.
> 
> Thank you, Sir.




he may have been hijacked by visitors, all ok miss gillian? if i can help i will, even if its just a set of ears?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> he may have been hijacked by visitors, all ok miss gillian? if i can help i will, even if its just a set of ears?


In that case let's wait for our BIG BOSS.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> he may have been hijacked by visitors, all ok miss gillian? if i can help i will, even if its just a set of ears?


In that case let's wait for our BIG BOSS.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> he may have been hijacked by visitors, all ok miss gillian? if i can help i will, even if its just a set of ears?


In that case let's wait for our BIG BOSS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case let's wait for our BIG BOSS.


Okay, okay, answered it!!!!!
Been busy sharpening knives for tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, okay, answered it!!!!!
> Been busy sharpening knives for tomorrow.


You did answer, thanks BIG BOSS.

Sharpening knives?! You seem to be getting ready for....'*WAR*.' Hope to be mistaken.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Time to go to bed as it's 11.25 pm here. So:

Good night and sweet dreams to everyone at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to go to bed as it's 11.25 pm here. So:
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to everyone at CDR.




night night miss gillian, day 3 of bosses bday tomorrow!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 23, 2015)

NOOOOO!!! How could I have missed it?
Good sir, I hope your birthday was fantastic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> NOOOOO!!! How could I have missed it?
> Good sir, I hope your birthday was fantastic.


Thank you, good Delaney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not missed it, still tonight and tomorrow to go of my birthday.
It's been great so far.
One day to go, you're very welcome to join us!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> night night miss gillian, day 3 of bosses bday tomorrow!


Good morning John. Day 3 of our BIG BOSS's birthday today. Get ready for celebrations.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> NOOOOO!!! How could I have missed it?
> Good sir, I hope your birthday was fantastic.


Hi! Hope you're well.

Oh yes...you did miss a lot. Make sure you don't miss it today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Make sure you don't miss it today.


? ?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 23, 2015)

hip hip hooray!! happy bithday!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> hip hip hooray!! happy bithday!!


So you're not missing the celebration today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

All welcome for slices of cake, an assortment of fine wines, whisky and beer.
Soft drinks available in the foyer for those who wish.
And today is musical armadillos, pass the jellyfish and pin the leg on the pirate.
Happy my Birthday III. !!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All welcome for slices of cake, an assortment of fine wines, whisky and beer.
> Soft drinks available in the foyer for those who wish.
> And today is musical armadillos, pass the jellyfish and pin the leg on the pirate.
> Happy my Birthday III. !!!!!!!


Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday! 
(I'm slowly becoming more and more confused. Father of Tidgy, I thought the last day was yesterday?)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Hope you're well.
> 
> Oh yes...you did miss a lot. Make sure you don't miss it today.


What ever are you guys doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> (I'm slowly becoming more and more confused. Father of Tidgy, I thought the last day was yesterday?)


Nope, today.
Still 9 hours to go. 
Confused is good.
Join the club.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What ever are you guys doing today?


Games day today.
Musical armadillos, pass the jellyfish and pin the leg to the pirate.
For starters.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Games day today.
> Musical armadillos, pass the jellyfish and pin the leg to the pirate.
> For starters.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 149789


Yep, that's one of the guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149790


As good as a photograph.!!!!!
Well, with my photographic prowess, anyway.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As good as a photograph.!!!!!
> Well, with my photographic prowess, anyway.



I'm sure spuds mum could draw better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure spuds mum could draw better


Yup.
@spudthetortoise 
?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What ever are you guys doing today?


Eating, GOBBLING (as Adam put it), drinking, and the rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Eating, GOBBLING (as Adam put it), drinking, and the rest.


And still 4 more hours folks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

All over. 
But as the dust settles, i'd like to thank everyone who was so kind to help make my birthday a rather wonderful occasion.
Bless you all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All over.  In the dust


And now you're covered in dust? Somehow I find that oddly appropriate! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

I guess so, especially for a paleontologist!!


----------

